# New Overnight Ipswich Town Centre Parking



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Following the success of Bury St Edmunds Town Centre parking, have had limited succes here in Ipswich

Parking is limited to M-F and costs £6 but in very close to the Town Centre and is in Portman Road Ipswich Post Code IP1 2DA Is the closest I can get.

Details of the trail as agreed with Ipswich Boro are as follows:
"Further to our recent discussions, I have discussed your request to allow Motorhomes to park overnight on the Old Cattlemarket car park in Portman Road with Councillor Paul West.

It has been agreed that the Council will allow for such parking, Monday to Friday nights, with parking allowed after 6pm each evening up until 8am the next morning at a cost of £6 per night.

It has further been decided that this agreement will be for a six month experiment (March - August 2009). This will allow for the suitability of this temporary arrangement to be assessed on both sides.

I trust this experiment will meet with your approval. I will endeavour to make contact with you again in around 5 months time in order that we can both review the success or otherwise of the experiment."


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Great stuff 

Not sure how you would get on if Ipswich were playing at home mid-week though.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Well done and thanks.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Is the trial coming to an end at the end of this month? What is the feeling so far on the success of it?


----------

